# 1950s Indian Scout headed my way



## decotriumph (Jan 7, 2021)

I bought the 1950s Phillips-built Indian Scout that was listed on The CABE a few days ago. I'm looking forward to getting it.





Does anyone happen to have one of these brochures? I missed one on eBay this morning. I'd like to have a photocopy at least.




Thanks!


----------

